# Russian Birch Plywood



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 10, 2010)

I said in an earlier thread that I would post these.

Here are just a few that Ive made. I have a ton of interesting blanks prepared for future bracelets.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 10, 2010)

Those are some pretty cool bracelets.  I really like the displays as well.


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice work on the Bracelets they look good.


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## Fred (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely cool!!


----------



## holmqer (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool stuff! I think I need to try this some day! I've seen so many great turnings out of Finnish or Baltic Birch Plywood, it's about time I made something.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree it really is some cool work, looks like it would be fun to do as well.


----------



## fiferb (Aug 11, 2010)

Awesome work! Symmetry is perfect.


----------

